# The seedsman.com seedbank is now a SCAM site



## yago77 (Jan 5, 2021)

I got scammed by an apparently reliable company who sells cannabis seeds. It turned out to be a scam only recently that's why it is VERY dangerous! The insurance company of the bank that issued my credit card is currently investigating the issue. At the bank they are quite sure there is something suspicious since the money went directly to a chinese account and that is very unusual for a company from Barcelona-Spain. This "company" uses the coronavirus pandemic as an excuse for "delays" that already mention on their website so you think that waiting for months is something normal. You place the order, you pay, they give you a tracking number and you never receive the seeds. There is also a fake delivery insurance that persuades experience users like me to purchase anyway after reading negative feedback along with positive feedback since the company has not always been a scam! With that being said they also have a customer support center that tries to keep you calm and answers your queries so you don't submit negative feedback immediately. They also made laugh of me with a very clever way after studying my reviews on trustpilot. Since I posted another review in italian language they posted a fake review from the country I ordered, Greece (probably using vpn) under the nickname Furiozo which means "angry" in italian! PLEASE DON'T GO THERE! This is my review on trustpilot along with my "tracking number" : yago gave Seedsman 1 star. Check out the full review...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 5, 2021)

You are doing a good job of posting about this on many forums. I hope that this will be like the others having similar complaints, I hope that it eventually arrives and all is well. Like I mentioned elsewhere, usually when they do arrive, they have a few extra goodies inside as well.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 5, 2021)

I read an article a few days ago where hackers were inserting a java program into the 
shopping cart on some sites so when you entered your payment info you were entering it 
into a false dialog box. once you submitted your card info they had it and you were 
then taken to the real payment page.

The site is probably not scamming you they were hacked and there are probably quite a few 
victims before it was caught and shut down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Once again all roads lead to China.....................................


----------



## yago77 (Jan 5, 2021)

[email protected] has been replying to me herself all this time as you may notice from the screenshot so it is not a hacker issue


----------



## archtype111 (Feb 10, 2021)

I was worried when I read your post because I had just ordered from Seedsman. They arrived today with bonus seeds. I can't complain about the delivery.


----------



## MAGAtheist (Jul 29, 2021)

yago77 said:


> I got scammed by an apparently reliable company who sells cannabis seeds. It turned out to be a scam only recently that's why it is VERY dangerous! The insurance company of the bank that issued my credit card is currently investigating the issue. At the bank they are quite sure there is something suspicious since the money went directly to a chinese account and that is very unusual for a company from Barcelona-Spain. This "company" uses the coronavirus pandemic as an excuse for "delays" that already mention on their website so you think that waiting for months is something normal. You place the order, you pay, they give you a tracking number and you never receive the seeds. There is also a fake delivery insurance that persuades experience users like me to purchase anyway after reading negative feedback along with positive feedback since the company has not always been a scam! With that being said they also have a customer support center that tries to keep you calm and answers your queries so you don't submit negative feedback immediately. They also made laugh of me with a very clever way after studying my reviews on trustpilot. Since I posted another review in italian language they posted a fake review from the country I ordered, Greece (probably using vpn) under the nickname Furiozo which means "angry" in italian! PLEASE DON'T GO THERE! This is my review on trustpilot along with my "tracking number" : yago gave Seedsman 1 star. Check out the full review...


Glad I saw this because I was going to order from them, I can get theur seeds from a seed bank that isn't in China.


----------



## Batman67 (Oct 1, 2022)

That was my next option to buy to ship to Australia.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2022)

There are members on here who can tell you where to buy beans. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Batman67 (Oct 1, 2022)

Fingers crossed. Thank you


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2022)

Did you check out Weedseeds Express above.?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 1, 2022)

I found this comment from the guy who grows autos like an artist. I think bigsur recommended him on a different thread as well.


----------



## giggy (Oct 12, 2022)

I have used seedsman for years. I use cash with a tracked letter. Only had a problem one time and was fixed real quick. I have always got my order with bonuses.


----------

